# Removing wax from a bowl



## rizaydog (May 20, 2011)

I need to remove carnuba wax from a bowl.  I tried sanding but the sanding disc clog up from the wax.  Any ideas on how to get it off?


----------



## johnspensandmore (May 20, 2011)

Wire brush?


----------



## robutacion (May 20, 2011)

Boiling it, will be your best bet.

Get the water hot and dip the bowl into it, remove all the resin that comes out to the water surface, as soon as it does, keep doing that until no resin appears on the water surface, by then, you bowl should be free of wax...!

After you done with removing the wax, rap the wet bowl with sandpaper or put it in a bag/box with dry wood shavings, this will allow the bowl to dry the excess water maintaining it original shape or very close to it...!

After the bowl is dry, coat with whatever you want...!

Good luck

Cheers
George


----------



## MyronW (Jun 16, 2011)

*If you still need to get wax out of a bowl,*

When I prepped furniture before a repair, I used a product called Mohawk Wax Wash. It is a strong blend of solvents that will strip all of the wax and oils from any surface. Wipe on, wipe off. Now I use it after sanding tubes to remove fingerprints prior to gluing them into blanks, and on any pen parts that I intend to glue. Getting that grease off of the transmission area that gets pressed in makes a big difference.

It also gets the sticky residue from BLO or pine sap out from between my fingers. Geez, I hate sticky between my fingers!


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.mohawk-finishing.com/catalog_browse.asp?ictNbr=468


----------



## wolftat (Jun 16, 2011)

This thread may help save you some headaches.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=49798&


----------

